# Gentoo nie uruchamia sie po instalacji

## Masteratom

Witam 

To jest moje pierwsze starcie z Gentoo. Instalacja przebiegła bez problemów. Gdy uruchomiłem ponownie komputer dostałem taki ekran i koniec nic nie da się zrobić

http://www.mediafire.com/?lzqdqywfddm

Posiadam program rozruchowy lilo 

Dwa dyski jestem pod SATA Segate 500G drugi Segat 60B pod ATA

Lilo zainstalowane na tym 500G

I prosił bym jakoś jasno wytłumaczyć w czym problem bo też chciałbym się czegoś nauczyć  :Smile: 

----------

## Bialy

Pokaż plik konfiguracyjny LILO oraz tablicę partycji dysków.[/code]

----------

## dziadu

Z ciekawości, jaki system plików masz na partycji /boot oraz / oraz czy masz je (FS-y) wkompilowane w jądro?

----------

## Masteratom

lilo

```

boot=/dev/sda

prompt

timeout=50

default=gentoo

image = /boot/kernel-genkernel-x86_64-2.6.30-gentoo-r4

label=gentoo

read-only

root=/dev/ram0

append="init=/linuxrc ramdisk-8192 real_root=/dev/sda3"

initrd=/boot/initramfs-genkernel-x86_64-2.6.30-gentoo-r4

```

Tablica partycji

```

Disk /dev/sda: 500.1GB, 500107862016 bytes

255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 60801 cylinders

Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes

Disk identyfier: 0xdc4bdc4b

Device           boot            start              end                  blocks            id             system

/dev/sda1          *               1                  5                    40131           83                Linux

/dev/sda2                           6                 255               2008125          82                Linus swap / Solaris

/dev/sda3                           256             60801             486335745       83               Linux

```

----------

## Masteratom

Niestety nie kompilowałem FS w jadro. To jest moje pierwsze podejście i na początku zainstalowałem te flagi które są w manualu. A podczas normalnego użytkowania chce sprawdzić które flagi będą potrzebne i na nowo już postawie system z kompilowanymi a system plików mam na boot ext2

----------

## dziadu

Ale wkompilowanie obsługi FS w jądro nie ma nic wspólnego z flagami USE. Skompiluj jeszcze raz jądro z obsługą ext2 (czemu ext2? to takie.... stare...), zainstaluj jądro ponownie i wtedy spróbuj jeszcze raz.

----------

## Masteratom

Jeśli dobrze rozumie chodzi o e2fsprogs a one już są zainstalowane standardowo w systemie bynajmniej tak pisze w manualu

----------

## dziadu

Czy ja niewyraźnie piszę? Może seplenię? Nie, nie chodzi o e2fsprogs. Weź się zastanów czy Gentoo/Linux są dla Ciebie.

----------

## Masteratom

Zrobiłem jak kazałeś kompilowałem FS w jądro i teraz dostaje taki ekran

http://www.mediafire.com/?thvoxozznnm

I dodam że mruga dioda na klawiaturze z Caps Lock

----------

## dziadu

Lepiej pokaż swój config od jądra.

I dlaczego LILO? Toż to prehistoria jest. Grub się teraz instaluje.

..:: edit

Tak teraz zauważyłem... dlaczego masz: 

```
root=/dev/ram0
```

 Już wieki nie konfigurowałem LILO ale chyba powinieneś wskazać na swoją partycje 

```
/
```

----------

## Masteratom

Tutaj jest config http://www.wklej.org/id/144701/

A co do lilo to przeinstalowałem system i teraz Boot i root sa na ext3 

```

boot=/dev/sda

prompt

timeout=50

default=gentoo

image=/boot/kernel-2.6.30-gentoo-r4

label=gentoo

read-only

root=/dev/sda3

image=/boot/kernel-2.6.30-gentoo-r4

label=gentoo.rescue

read-only

root=/dev/sda3

append="init=/bin/bb"

```

----------

## sherszen

Przy zmianach Lilo trzeba było ponownie go instalować w mbr, wykonujac komendę lilo - nie pamiętam już. A może by spróbować z GRUB'em? FS widać, że wyraźnie wkompilowane.

----------

## Belliash

1) od fotek jest fotosik albo imageshack...

2) zapodaj jeszcze raz tego screena bo nie bede go pobieral i lspci tez poprosze...

----------

## soban_

 *sherszen wrote:*   

> Przy zmianach Lilo trzeba było ponownie go instalować w mbr, wykonujac komendę lilo - nie pamiętam już. A może by spróbować z GRUB'em? FS widać, że wyraźnie wkompilowane.

 

Uwazam tak samo, GRUB moim zdaniem jest troche mniej - jak dla mnie problemowy.

----------

